# First Meal



## mantiscraze (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone knows what type this is? Is it a ghost nymph (was sold a ghost ooth, but the hatchlings don't look like the ghost nymphs I received from another breeder)?







Here is a pic of the ooth


----------



## Zeebweeny (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like Creobroter sp


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree. Creobroter "something or other".



They all are so similar looking when young. I'd contact the seller/breeder, for sure. It is definitely not a ghost nymph or ootheca.



I hope you get it rectified.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with the others. Ghost nymphs look more like black ants.


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 8, 2011)

you got jacked


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2011)

Maybe they are half blind?


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, they don't look like the nymphs you sent me  I contacted the breeder here, still waiting for a reply.



hibiscusmile said:


> Maybe they are half blind?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 8, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Maybe they are half blind?


...and the other half not too bright???



Who was it? Make sure to leave feedback about this so other people know.


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't want to mention any name right now, since the breeder seems honest and has good reviews. I'd like to give that person the benefit of doubt, so I'll wait a few more days for a reply before I give a negative review. I'm new to mantids, so I didn't even know what a ghost ooth looks like. I guess you can just tell from the ooth that it's definitely not a ghost?  



patrickfraser said:


> ...and the other half not too bright???
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it? Make sure to leave feedback about this so other people know.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 8, 2011)

The ooths are similar, but ghost ooths have a "tail", unless it is broken off. The nymphs totally seal the deal. No crowns.





I was just wondering if it had been a forum member that sold it. Do give them some time to respond. Good luck.

Creobroters are cute, too.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 9, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> you got jacked


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny! (the mad blurter strikes again)


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, it was a forum member.



patrickfraser said:


> The ooths are similar, but ghost ooths have a "tail", unless it is broken off. The nymphs totally seal the deal. No crowns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malti (Jul 9, 2011)

Creobroter are cool...

May I ask moneywise, whats the difference between them and ghosts?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 9, 2011)

Malti said:


> Creobroter are cool...
> 
> May I ask moneywise, whats the difference between them and ghosts?


It all depends on what was paid.


----------



## Malti (Jul 9, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> It all depends on what was paid.


 :blink:


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 12, 2011)

Waited for almost a week, but still getting no reply from the forum member that sold me the "ghost" ooth...


----------



## Malti (Jul 12, 2011)

mantiscraze said:


> Waited for almost a week, but still getting no reply from the forum member that sold me the "ghost" ooth...


how many nymphs did you get? and if you're in eu, if you want to sell I wants


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 12, 2011)

mantiscraze said:


> Waited for almost a week, but still getting no reply from the forum member that sold me the "ghost" ooth...


Well, that stinks. Have they read the message and just not responded???...or have they seem to dropped off the face of the earth and no activity on the forum, at all? Nothing is more irking than knowing you're being ignored. Remember the feedback feature is always available.  pssst...who was it???


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 12, 2011)

I sent him a private message on the 6th. He hasn't been active since the 4th. Anyways, it was jrh3. He posted an ad saying he has a spare ghost ooth and I bought it. I think it was a honest mistake since he did send me a reminder about the shipment, etc. Just wanted to hear back from him.



patrickfraser said:


> Well, that stinks. Have they read the message and just not responded???...or have they seem to dropped off the face of the earth and no activity on the forum, at all? Nothing is more irking than knowing you're being ignored. Remember the feedback feature is always available.  pssst...who was it???


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be personal issues, seeing as he hasn't been on since the 4th. I hope it wasn't a fatalistic fireworks fiasco.




Good luck with getting it care of.


----------



## mantiscraze (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I only looked at his last post, but the status shows that he was last active today at 07:56 PM. I'm not mad at him for mistakenly sending a wrong ooth, but getting ignored sucks.



patrickfraser said:


> Could be personal issues, seeing as he hasn't been on since the 4th. I hope it wasn't a fatalistic fireworks fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with getting it care of.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry i just saw this. Here is the honest truth. I traded Rich S some ooths and had him ship this ooth directly to you. Look at the postage stamp im from alabama the postage was from cali. I had know idea that he would ship a creo, i will contact him about this. I dont want my rep to fall because i am 100% honest about my trading. This was a extra ooth i did not need so i had him ship to you. This was just a wheel and deal that went wrong and nothing i could have done to prevent as Rich S has a good rep, but how do you mix up a ghost and creo ooth?  Also i never recieved a PM from you or i would have replied.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

mantiscraze said:


> I sent him a private message on the 6th. He hasn't been active since the 4th. Anyways, it was jrh3. He posted an ad saying he has a spare ghost ooth and I bought it. I think it was a honest mistake since he did send me a reminder about the shipment, etc. Just wanted to hear back from him.


Wasnt ignoring you. Went deep sea fishing july 6th week and been working a shut down the next week, then took family to dollywood, july has been busy. I never recieved a pm from you, check you delivery agian on the pm. also when i did log in it was just short get up to date ones. I would have replied as soon as i read if i would have known. I am waiting on a reply from Rich S as we speak.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 28, 2011)

What a fracken racket.



Come on Rich S, get it together and get it right.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> What a fracken racket.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Rich S, get it together and get it right.


What does this have to do with you? :tooth:


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am glad for all concerned that this matter is working out fine. The key word is patience and understanding, and this is something that all of us need to have. Good luck Mantiscraze!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 28, 2011)

public forum??? I have been replying to this thread from it's start and just following the story. Now it's getting juicy.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> public forum??? I have been replying to this thread from it's start and just following the story. Now it's getting juicy.


Yeah juicy as in resolved, there was no uproar until you instigated it. go watch day of our lives if you want a soap. Now What? :tank: You just got rolled over


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 28, 2011)

Whatever. Where was my uproar? Lame. I got something you can roll over.



Only thing I said was to "get it together and get it right". BTW...It's Days of our Lives and I haven't been into soaps since they cancelled Sunset Beach. So now what? At least I can tell the difference between a ghost and a creobroter ootheca.



Now I'm not saying....But, I'm just saying.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 28, 2011)

You go Patrick! You sure scored on that guy who didn't know the correct title for Days of Our Lives. There are far too many grown men on this forum who don't keep up with the soaps.

You sold yourself short, though, by not mentioning that you had said "fracken racket" when talking of Rich S. The glory of a phrase like this is that you could mean "racket" as in "crooked scheme" and be saying that Rich is a crook, or you could be talking about noise, tennis, or nothing at all (that one gets my vote).

So please keep up the good work (as though you needed encouragement!). I rate your stuff up there with Bobby Bare's "Drop kick me Jesus, through the Goal Posts of Life", and the English Defense League's "If you, like us, are fed up and sick to the back teeth of Islamic Extremism....".

As Lady Bracknell famously said in a soap by Oscar Wilde, "Ignorance is like a delicate exotic fruit; touch it and the bloom is gone". :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess petty does matter.



Just tired of offended, offensive people. Racket was just referring to the confusion of "I sent to him...and he instead sent to you..."

AND I QUOTE:

"This was just a wheel and deal that went wrong and nothing I could have done to prevent as Rich S has a good rep,* but how do you mix up a ghost and creo ooth?*  "

My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess petty does matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same way you mixxed up the pile of [email protected]@t you told me to roll over with yourself, when you told me to roll over a pile of [email protected]@T i did it was you. I knew I didnt mix up anything nor do anything wrong, i just wonder what you have agianst rich s. Lets keep this a non old fart conversation so philinyuma you have to sit out on this one, wouldnt want your blood pressure to rise and you throw out a hip on the way to the asprin bottle.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 28, 2011)

Hold on now, Calling Phil a old fart is going way to far, He's much needed, respected and liked member around here, if you have a problem with Patrick that's one thing but there's no need to call Phil names like that, it shows you have no respect or class, you owe him a apology, and when your his age just hope your half as smart as him and people don't talk to you in that manner...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 28, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> The same way you mixxed up the pile of [email protected]@t you told me to roll over with yourself, when you told me to roll over a pile of [email protected]@T i did it was you. I knew I didnt mix up anything nor do anything wrong, i just wonder what you have agianst rich s. Lets keep this a non old fart conversation so philinyuma you have to sit out on this one, wouldnt want your blood pressure to rise and you throw out a hip on the way to the asprin bottle.


I have nothing against Rich S, any more than you. You, yourself, said it, "...Rich S has a good rep,*but how do you mix up a ghost and creo ooth?*  " Get over it, apologize to Phil, and get that bee out of your bonnet.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 29, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Hold on now, Calling Phil a old fart is going way to far, He's much needed, respected and liked member around here, if you have a problem with Patrick that's one thing but there's no need to call Phil names like that, it shows you have no respect or class, you owe him a apology, and when your his age just hope your half as smart as him and people don't talk to you in that manner...


he jumped in the water praising patrick when it didnt concern him.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 29, 2011)

jrh3 said:


> he jumped in the water praising patrick when it didnt concern him.


LOL! I was on yr side and teasing Patrick about knowing the "proper" name of the soap opera! If your "molon labe" signature means that you are a gun nut, you should learn about the perils of "friendly fire"! I don't know whether yr evident anger shaved a few points off yr IQ or whether that is yr normal level of functioning, but thanks for the entertainment, anyway! :lol: 

Oh, and do disabuse yourself of the idea that you can have private conversations on the public forum; that is what the P.M. service is for!


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 29, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> LOL! I was on yr side and teasing Patrick about knowing the "proper" name of the soap opera! If your "molon labe" signature means that you are a gun nut, you should learn about the perils of "friendly fire"! I don't know whether yr evident anger shaved a few points off yr IQ or whether that is yr normal level of functioning, but thanks for the entertainment, anyway! :lol:
> 
> Oh, and do disabuse yourself of the idea that you can have private conversations on the public forum; that is what the P.M. service is for!


Lol, i guess i miss read you post, or took it wrong, no hard feeling, its all fun anyways. I wouldn't say a gun nut, I will just be a suvivor when SHTF. lol...... :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gunsmilie: :tank: Then agian.......lol.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 16, 2011)

OK, now everyone move in for a group hug...






( *Hey! Who's hand is that?!?!? PHIL!!!* &gt; :blink: :shifty:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2011)

haha, dont feel bad Rich, I have mixed them up too, it is not hard, if you are not paying close attention it is easy to mistake them. and I said so! :tt2: ps which racoon is me?


----------

